

Ask HN: Best noise canceling headphones for the money? - stretchwithme

Just wondering what everybody uses on the plane to get "SERENITY NOW!"
======
anactofgod
I use in-hear sound isolation headphones, which "seal" the ear to passively
block out ambient noise. Bonuses are: doesn't require power, and can be used
during all phases of an airline flight without getting nasty looks from the
attendants (though you may find it more comfortable to remove them during
ascent/descent to allow pressure equalization).

Here are some suggestions that you might find helpful...
[http://www.headphone.com/selection-guide/in-ear-
headphones.p...](http://www.headphone.com/selection-guide/in-ear-
headphones.php)

~~~
stretchwithme
thanks. the in-ear ones hurt my ears too much unfortunately

------
madair
These have worked well on planes and in offices for me for 2-3 years. I bought
them for $125 at Amazon after comparing a lot of reviews.

[http://www.amazon.com/Audio-Technica-ATH-
ANC7-ATHANC7-Noise-...](http://www.amazon.com/Audio-Technica-ATH-
ANC7-ATHANC7-Noise-cancelling-Headphones/dp/B000OMKR8E/)

It seems like this model is superseded by a newer one now.

